# Nissan 350Z spec



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Got a letter this morning, inviting me to "pre-order" a Nissan 350Z at the end of the month, for a Â£2k deposit.

Price is Â£24k, with an extra Â£2.5k for the GT pack (leather seats, BOSE).

First deliveries due October '03.

http://www.nissan-350z.co.uk/uk/350Z/la ... ec350z.pdf


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

Strange how the price has crept up....any bets against the Z4 being over Â£30K?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Strange how the price has crept up....any bets against the Z4 being over Â£30K?


How do you mean? I can't remember seeing any other "expected" prices that vary from Â£24k for the base model and Â£2.5k for the GT version. I don't think it will sell at Â£30k; well not in any volume anyway.


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

The first 350Z's will be the higher specced car with bigger wheels, leather electric seats, cruise, Bose, special paint etc.Available October and will be nearer Â£30k Nissan expect to sell them all by 4pm on that day [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] I was offered one today (to order that is) or an import with tiptronic at Â£33k available now.
Roll on V6 TT deatails [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

djp10tt:

Your signiture line says you've driven a 350z, but I doesn't look like you were impressed. What did you think?

I've got a place in the 350z queue and a 500 quid deposit on a V6 TT. I need to decide on the 350z by Monday. If I can't decide I might just back out of both until I can drive them.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> djp10tt:
> 
> Your signiture line says you've driven a 350z, but I doesn't look like you were impressed. Â What did you think?


He started a thread on what he thought of the 350Z after he'd driven it - do a search on it, and you should find it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

Will do.

Thanks.


----------



## SAM-TT (May 6, 2002)

Been offered a place in the queue as from Monday 3.50pm. Still in 2 minds! They want a 2k deposit, and undecided wether the car will hold it's value. Wouldn't want to get one then lose a fortune due to the Nissan badge. Do you think there'll be a high demand for it.

I've seen one in Hong Kong and it looked great, but don't want to put a deposit down without test driving one.

Does anyone know if the 2k deposit is returnable?

Also says in the brochure that it'll do 0-60 in less than 6 seconds, was sure that they quoted a similar time to the V6 in car mags...!!

Choices choices...


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

The dealer whose list I'm on says that it is fully refundable up until the car is delivered. Â Which sounds very fair. Â Demo's should be available before October... maybe. ???

From the reports I've read it is 0-60 in 5.5 (in US/Japan), so I guess it depends on how the UK mods affect it. It is 287bhp and 1450kg (c.f. V6 TT 250 bhp and 1500 kg)

Given the refundable deposit, I think I may just put in a 2k deposit and then decide between it and the V6 TT later.


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

The 350Z I drove was a Â£33k Jap import with auto/tiptronic box. The looked better in the flesh, good seats,exhaust note sounded nice and had Bose and BREMBO brakes as standard. Thats the good points. Bad points, cabin dissapointing strictly 2 seater, rear load space destroyed by cross brace between rear shocker turrets. Very little/no storage bins, no glove box.1 flimsy cup holder Rear area totally open view through windows. Typical Jap plastic. Livelyvery lively back end (drove it in the wet)
Was offered another drive in the dry, that was 2 weeks ago and I have not been back to take up the offer even though the dealer is 5 minutes away from my office. 
These are my own opinions and my not agree with those of other people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

I've just been told by the dealer that they can't switch off the 350z passenger airbag (against Nissan policy).

I needed this to convince my wife (who is pregnant) it was feasible to have a 2-seater.

Oh well. Chipped 225C or TT V6 it is then.


----------

